# What exact year and model is this Specialized Allez?



## facemark (Jul 19, 2011)

I rented a Specialized Allez bicycle; how can I find out exactly what year and model this bike is? The frame is silver, with a curved top tube, FACT fork, Shimano derailer, 2 cogs on the pedals, 8 cogs on the wheel... I have the SKU and S/N from the sticker on the frame....

SKU: 9000-8452
S/N: WUDO92097492E

Any ideas what year or model this might be? From browsing around Specialized's website, it looks like some possibilities are Allez Triple or Allez Double, possibly from 2010. I can't even tell the difference between those to bikes though!


But I really have no idea....

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

facemark said:


> I rented a Specialized Allez bicycle; how can I find out exactly what year and model this bike is? The frame is silver, with a curved top tube, FACT fork, Shimano derailer, 2 cogs on the pedals, 8 cogs on the wheel... I have the SKU and S/N from the sticker on the frame....
> 
> SKU: 9000-8452
> S/N: WUDO92097492E
> ...


My guess (and it is a guess) is that it was a 2010 Allez Double, meaning two chainrings in front. The 2300 group also has 8 cogs at the rear.

You could try contacting Specialized support and provide the info above asking if they can assist.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> My guess (and it is a guess) is that it was a 2010 Allez Double, meaning two chainrings in front. The 2300 group also has 8 cogs at the rear.
> 
> You could try contacting Specialized support and provide the info above asking if they can assist.


Your description does seem to match what PJ352 suggests. 2010 Allez Double probably...

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?arc=2010&spid=45679


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

http://issuu.com/davidbrown/docs/2010_uk_bike_dealer_book

Take a peek at page 170.


----------



## facemark (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your info and tips. I'm fully convinced now that this is a 2010 Allez Double, which would have gone for about $700 new. It'll be interesting to see how much the bike shop would be willing to take for it today, considering it's well used as a rental bike but is still in great condition -- as evidenced by my smoooooooth rides I've been on over the last 4 days!


----------



## shotgunjimmy (Jul 18, 2011)

I just purchased a new 2010 Allez for $550, fyi. Loving it so far!


----------

